# has any ccs been hit for bear



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Gotta be getting close for them to start getting hit ;-)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't believe I fell for that !!:rotfl:


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Fell for what just wondering if anyone's cc have been hit yet lol:shock:


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Not yet. Come on North Slope!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhuntnfool said:


> Gotta be getting close for them to start getting hit ;-)


you are like two month early my friend.in less you are talking about another state but nor here.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

He is asking about bear not the regular draw, it should be any time now, the results are due out by friday.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

My neighbor's brother's card was hit.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ARROWHNTR said:


> He is asking about bear not the regular draw, it should be any time now, the results are due out by friday.


I forgot about bears my bad. i just got a point.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Dustin, was the part about him asking if anyone's CC got hit for bear yet the part that made you forget about bears? 

Just hackin' on ya man! I haven't busted your bolas for a while. I figured it was time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Hey Dustin, was the part about him asking if anyone's CC got hit for bear yet the part that made you forget about bears?
> 
> Just hackin' on ya man! I haven't busted your bolas for a while. I figured it was time.


for some reason I did not see the bear word.lol it all good


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Prnding charges on CC's are hitting NOW !!!..

I think my boy drew La Sal ,,


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That would be awesome goofy!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Prnding charges on CC's are hitting NOW !!!..
> 
> I think my boy drew La Sal ,,


How many points did he put in for that unit with?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

UtahMountainMan said:


> How many points did he put in for that unit with?


Only takes 5...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

spot and stalk then right?


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

First year applying and I didn't even draw!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you get an unsuccessful email already? 2 days early?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Goofy, 
You must be looking at spot and stalk cause it takes more than 5 to draw that tag. I am the unluckiest person in the world though and have to have max points to draw anything. I went in with 8 this year and I am still waiting on the un suck email. :sad:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntin8 said:


> First year applying and I didn't even draw!


depends on where you are putting in it going to take aleast 5 years unless you are really luck sob.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> spot and stalk then right?


Yes.. Not La sal though . 
He put in For San Juan elk ridge.....

I do like that hunt just as good , The probblem is it may conflickd with
other tags we have coming. We'll have to wait and see which tags take pryoritys.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I wasn't expecting to draw, I know I have a couple more years. I guess I just have to wait for the deer and elk results to come back unsuccessful as well. haha!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive got 8 points and have no pending charges as of 3;15 on thursday. So I guess I did not draw. Just my luck.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

For those of you that don't draw. Check out Idaho. Great opportunity across the border and besides that you get to see some new country.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No luck for me and my son for the North Slope tag


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Yes.. Not La sal though .
> He put in For San Juan elk ridge.....
> 
> I do like that hunt just as good , The probblem is it may conflickd with
> other tags we have coming. We'll have to wait and see which tags take pryoritys.


Your PRIORITIES might be different than your kids. Maybe you should ask him what he thinks is most important. His tag, it should be his choice. There should be no CONFLICTS yet, most draw results aren't posted yet. You can never plan on any draw tag hunts until you get the mythical 'successful' notification. Planning hunts before a tag is drawn can cause some PROBLEMS.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

My drawing history has been updated. I'm hunting bear this fall on North Slope, Daggett. Charge has not shown up yet. Woohoo!*OOO*


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, glad the $10.00 donation was successful. That's something, I suppose.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Well looks like I will have 9 points going in to next years draw...like I said earlier, if I dont have max points I am not going to draw a tag, dam you suck emails ruin my day.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Only put in for a point... think I'm at 9 now. Really dont care about bear hunting, just figured I'd bank points just "in case". Maybe I'll burn them somewhere down the road on a kid / grandkid with the new mentoring program.


-DallanC


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Got my unsuccessful email today.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got my email!! Successful Wasatch Spring Archery!! HELL YA its been 9 years since my last tag..


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

One more "unsuccessful" email on bear. Hoping for my elk tag now....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like I got a "successful letter" this year. 8 points:mrgreen:


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> For those of you that don't draw. Check out Idaho. Great opportunity across the border and besides that you get to see some new country.


Have you hunted Idaho spring bear before? I've thought about doing this, but have no idea what areas are good for a chance at a bear.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have always preferred the fall hunt. We head up around Deadwood Reservoir. There are so many bears in that area it is nuts. Tons (and I mean tons) of public ground. Blondes, Brunettes, Gingers. You also have a pretty good chance of running into a wolf or two. We have seen them the last two trips up there.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Idaho NRes bear tags go for $31.50 I think. Sounds like a great time! Now if the NRes liscenses would just drop as well...

Seems like a lot of Idaho bear hunting guides are operating in the central part of the state- Salmon, Challis, etc. We ran into a black bear while hunting elk in unit 76 quite a few years back though.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

waspocrew said:


> Idaho NRes bear tags go for $31.50 I think. Sounds like a great time! Now if the NRes liscenses would just drop as well...
> 
> Seems like a lot of Idaho bear hunting guides are operating in the central part of the state- Salmon, Challis, etc. We ran into a black bear while hunting elk in unit 76 quite a few years back though.


You could put a couple thousand bear guides up there and there would still be plenty of bear and room to roam. Hiring guides for bear hunting makes no sense to me unless it is required by law in certain areas. (it is required in the wilderness areas) Deadwood is not one of them BTW.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I got my unsuccessful email today.....

Good thing I am headed to Alaska in May to hunt them! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like 9 points for me next year.

Glad I like to fish!


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Un for me too! Smokepole


----------

